#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 偷放設定一張|WO)

## 護狼_龍城悍將

好久沒有放過圖了,這次要放的是我的新主獸設了。
這次算是最終修訂主設(只是主設)即是說以後以這張設定為基礎了。



介紹:護狼解除無限模式時所出現的的姿態,最大原因可能是受到變成無限模式時六隻獸的力量而影響。
      最大改變的是手部已經變成黑毛。而且防禦力比灰毛更強。而且護狼的身手也比從前更靈活,
      為了更快捷應付機械類的敵人,而新增了震動刀個狼認為,牠用爪子可能比刀更快。
      為了阻止人類與自然之間的戰爭,踏上了戰場......

----------


## 狼赫月

看到了 護狼的新設定 :jcdragon-want: 
感覺 變好強大 護狼 你偷跑去健身歐
黑色雙手可以徒手 把敵人摧毀吧 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
刀是輔助的?! 能將敵人更俐落的解決><
為什麼要打叉叉 ??

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

偷跑健身的老伯伯護狼
年齡都寫出來無法否認了
設定很完善 沒甚麼好挑剔
體術近戰看起來很猛：3
期待其他設定

----------


## tobyhokh

如果護狼用爪子可能比刀更快，不如把刀送我！ :wuffer_laugh: 

新設定好棒！如果是我自己，一定不能畫得如此好！

----------


## 燄瀆

是護狼的新設www
看起來果然很威風呢！不知道有沒有大絕招？(連環無影爪之類的...(被護狼巴
原來雙手的黑色毛是增加防禦力的啊，這應該就更接近無盾敵牌了吧:3
迷彩褲很帥>///< 徽章看起來像是在發光的樣子呢~

不過還是要再說一下，胸部太往左偏了，稍微回來一點會比較好喔~
其他的都很棒，真的！護狼真的有進步>W<！

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

抱歉啦大家,一直在忙都忘了看回文

喵龍:我不是伯伯啦,人家只是隻新獸來的,
其實我最近偷偷改了一個BUG,你沒注意到嗎?
*
狼赫*月:我沒有啦,平日只是跑步,
的確啦刀子根本是在耍帥
  還是手最好!最後,打叉是為了不令某獸把我宰掉而做的

Toby:怎麼一過來就跟我要禮物啦!放心吧這樣好多教學,你一定會學會的

燄瀆:是燄瀆啦(抱住)有啦,大絕招是高熱光流啦,把能量集成一個球再射出去(好中二好嗎)
     迷彩褲是有獸給我教學的,問題是我畫成這樣,他一定會宰了我(怕怕)
     至於胸口問題我晚點會修改,謝謝指導

----------

